# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Tính xấu du khách nước ngoài

## yeuhanoi

Một số hãng lữ hành trên thế giới đã nghiên cứu những tính xấu của khách du lịch các nước để có sự bố trí hợp lý cho khách. Ví dụ: người ta không bao giờ xếp người Nga ở chung với người Đức (kẻ cắp gặp bà già); người Italia không ở chung với người Anh; người Thụy Điển không ở chung với người Pháp. 

*Khách du lịch Trung Quốc*


Chị Nguyễn Thu Hường, giám đốc công ty TNHH Hướng Dương với hệ thống khách sạn 3 sao tại Cát Bà – Cát Hải – Hải Phòng cho biết: “ở đây sợ nhất là phải đón khách du lịch Trung Quốc. Họ đòi ở ghép chung nhiều người trong phòng, cái gì cũng nhét vào phòng, lại còn giặt giũ trong phòng nữa”.

Rất nhiều nhà hàng, khách sạn ở Cát Bà có chung “nỗi sợ” khách du lịch Trung Quốc như khách sạn Hướng Dương.

Hàng năm, khách Trung Quốc đến Việt Nam, đặc biệt là Hải Phòng và Quảng Ninh rất nhiều. Đặc điểm của những đoàn khách này là thường đi theo đoàn, họ thường nói to, nói nhiều và đôi khi còn khạc nhổ bừa bãi. Người Trung Quốc cũng thường hay “soi mói” những khách du lịch khác và bình luận ồn ào rồi cười rất to.

Một anh lái xe chở các đoàn du lịch kể: “nhiều lúc ở trên xe rất căng thẳng, họ nói, họ cười, tranh luận như thể sợ mất phần”.

Anh Phương, giám đốc điều hành của khu Cát Bà Resort cũng phàn nàn: “hồ bơi của chúng tôi lịch sự thế mà nhiều khi họ còn đi tiểu dưới nước rồi khạc nhổ ra đó khiến nhiều khách châu Âu phát hoảng. Chúng tôi chỉ đón khách lẻ Trung Quốc khi thấy họ có vẻ lịch sự, còn khách đoàn thường bị từ chối”.

Khách du lịch Trung Quốc còn rất “ki bo” trong chi tiêu và hầu như keo kiệt hết mức với tiền boa.

*Khách du lịch Nga*


Website nổi tiếng về du lịch là realholidayreports đã miêu tả về những vị khách du lịch Nga thế này: “Đó là người đàn ông trung niên ăn mặc kiểu cách đi cùng vợ hoặc người tình trẻ hơn khoảng 20 tuổi. Việc ưa thích là biển thủ ghế ở bãi tắm đem cất vào phòng để đảm bảo sáng sau có chỗ phơi nắng dù dậy muộn mấy đi chăng nữa; mang vào phòng ở vô số thức ăn cứ thể như tích trữ cho ngày tận thế”.

Cũng theo mô tả của website này, khách du lịch Nga thường có thái độ lỗ mãng với hầu hết những người ở cùng khách sạn; trong bể bơi thì hết ợ lại nói bậy. Nhưng luôn luôn tìm mọi cơ hội để khoe của.

Tuy nhiên, họ lại rất hào phóng trong chi tiêu và rất rộng tay chi cho tiền boa. Đó là đặc điểm mà các công ty lữ hành và các đơn vị làm dịch vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn rất thích khách du lịch Nga.

*Khách du lịch Mỹ*


Người Mỹ đi du lịch thường rất tự hào về truyền thống của nước Mỹ. Họ còn tự hào vì ngôn ngữ của họ sử dụng trên toàn thế giới; những thương hiệu lớn của họ là thương hiệu toàn cầu. Đi đâu họ cũng muốn tìm đến KFC, uống Coca, ...

Khách du lịch Mỹ đi du lịch nhiều nhưng họ lại ăn mặc luộm thuộm đến mức có cảm giác họ không tôn trọng văn hóa nước sở tại. Chẳng hạn, ở các nước châu Á, cần phải ăn mặc lịch sự vào đình, chùa, miếu mạo thì họ lại diện… quần đùi, áo may ô vào đó. Họ được xếp vào những khách du lịch ăn mặc luộm thuộm nhất thế giới.

Họ còn hay phàn nàn về tất cả các dịch vụ. Tuy nhiên, tiền boa là văn hóa khá dễ chịu của người Mỹ. Họ rất hào phóng và chịu chi, sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ tại các nước sở tại.

*Khách du lịch Pháp*


Người Pháp lại có tính cách: luôn tự hào về văn hóa và ngôn ngữ đất nước mình. Khách du lịch Pháp là những vị khách kém ngoại ngữ và đôi khi thực sự là dễ cáu bẳn. Nhưng họ lại là những người có gu ăn mặc lịch sự, hết sức thận trọng và cực kỳ sạch sẽ.

*Khách du lịch Việt Nam*

Khách du lịch Việt Nam thường bị đánh giá là “quê mùa” khi đi du lịch nước ngoài. Một số người đã từng đi du học, đã từng sống ở nước ngoài thì không nói làm gì, nhưng những người mới đi du lịch thường có thái độ khép nép và khó hiểu. Những điều gì không biết thường khách Việt ngại hỏi. Có hỏi thì họ cũng không biết hỏi thế nào vì kém ngoại ngữ.

Nhưng bù lại, khách du lịch Việt lại có ưu điểm: không bao giờ phàn nàn bất cứ dịch vụ gì dù tốt dù xấu, dù có thấy hài lòng hay không.

Dù vậy, không phải ai cũng thấy khó chịu về tính cách của những vị khách du lịch đã kể trên.

Đi du lịch để nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, khám phá văn hóa và giao lưu. Hãy xem những kinh nghiệm trên để làm một vị khách du lịch lịch thiệp và đừng làm người xung quanh khó chịu vì mình cho dù kì nghỉ là của riêng bạn.

----------


## baonghia

okaka, Việt Nam mình thế gọi là không có tính xấu ấy chứ! Người Việt Nam chỉ tự làm xấu đi hình ảnh của mình tại chính Việt Nam thôi.

----------

